# What can I do about this Turkey Neck under the chin?



## Robert59 (Nov 1, 2021)

The dreaded “turkey neck” that I have and what can I do about it? What about plastic surgery?


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah......I have that, too.  There is a procedure for it, but it only fixes it for a couple of years, then you have to do it again.  And again.
My mom had it done.  It lasted 3 years.


----------



## charry (Nov 1, 2021)

Only get used to it !!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

It can be reduced with surgery.

Or you can hide the turkey neck under a turtle-neck.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 1, 2021)

As Murrmurr said it could be done with surgery.  Several people I know had it done.  You got to find the right doctor, though, as most insurances will not pay for plastic surgery. However, the doctor they saw was very familiar with the Insurance, so he wrote it up so the insurance Co. paid 80%.  
  One was done as outpatient surgery in the hospital, the other two had it done in a sterile room in the doctor's office.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 1, 2021)

What about growing a beard? I have friend that has had a beard for 50 years or more.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> What about growing a beard? I have friend that has had a beard for 50 years or more.


Sure! That could work.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> What about growing a beard? I have friend that has had a beard for 50 years or more.


Wish I could grow one!  I have a turkey neck too.  Can't afford the surgery.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 1, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Wish I could grow one!  I have a turkey neck too.  Can't afford the surgery.


Beard maintenance can be involved and troublesome, plus it alters one's appearance considerably.  My neighbor is only in his mid-fifties but has a beard half way down to his belly button.  Makes him look older than he is, doesn't get ID'd for beer or cigarettes though.


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2021)

Just don't go out in the woods during hunting season......


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> What about growing a beard? I have friend that has had a beard for 50 years or more.


Or he could find a really-long mask.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

How 'bout... Fuggedaboudit ?

It's advice I don't believe I've *ever* given, before, but it seemed to fit _here_!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Or you can hide the turkey neck under a turtle-neck.



Sounds good to me, too.

Or a fun, decorative scarf, perhaps?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Beard maintenance can be involved and troublesome, plus it alters one's appearance considerably.  My neighbor is only in his mid-fifties but has a beard half way down to his belly button.  Makes him look older than he is, doesn't get ID'd for beer or cigarettes though.


I was joking Nathan.  I'm a woman


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 2, 2021)

I will hide the turkey neck under a turtle-neck at this time of the year because it's winter.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 2, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I will hide the turkey neck under a turtle-neck at this time of the year because it's winter.


But, come spring, wattle you do?
(insert groan here)


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 2, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I was joking Nathan.  I'm a woman


RuthAnne...Thank you


----------



## Nathan (Nov 2, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I was joking Nathan.  I'm a woman


@Ruthanne , I knew you are a woman and were joking, I was just lamenting about the beard management / shaving chore that men are faced with.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 5, 2021)

There was a Dick Tracy villain called _The Pouch _who used to hide things in his “turkey neck.”  If bad enough, I guess you could use it as a pocket or small purse, although I find this disturbing…


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 5, 2021)

On the plus side, Thanksgiving Turkey is only once a year.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 20, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> The dreaded “turkey neck” that I have and what can I do about it? What about plastic surgery?


Like age spots and graying hair, live with it.  You earned it and make the best of it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 20, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> What about growing a beard? I have friend that has had a beard for 50 years or more.


Exactly my solution.  Did not have one ~50 years ago when I first grew the beard, and probably do now, but no one can see it!


charry said:


> get used to it !!


The other reasonable solution, I think we all have a growing list of things we are getting used to.  Course @charry doesn't have the beard option, LOL


----------



## mrstime (Feb 20, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I was joking Nathan.  I'm a woman


So am I but if I stop plucking all those wild hairs on my chin and upper lip maybe in 20 years I too could have beard. OK, that is if I could live another 20 years.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> However, the doctor they saw was very familiar with the Insurance, so he wrote it up so the insurance Co. paid 80%.


Insurance fraud??


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 20, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I have a turkey neck too.


I really don't think they look awful, just age appropriate.  I have never looked at a woman, or man and been distracted or put off by wrinkles, on the neck or anywhere else.  

Just hope others don't mind mine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I really don't think they look awful, just age appropriate.  I have never looked at a woman, or man and been distracted or put off by wrinkles, on the neck or anywhere else.
> 
> Just hope others don't mind mine.


People's turkey necks don't bother me either.  I'm sure you look just fine,


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 20, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm sure you look just fine,


Same back at ya!  I think we all do.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 20, 2022)

Gosh what's next


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 20, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Gosh what's next


Well, I don't have turkey neck......yet

but

I've got gramma arm

Can't see it all the time







but

it's there


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## charry (Feb 21, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> The other reasonable solution, I think we all have a growing list of things we are getting used to.  Course @charry doesn't have the beard option, LOL



Alli…..how do you know, i dont have a beard option…..🧔‍♀️🧔‍♂️


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 21, 2022)

@Gary O',,, most   older women  have them & I've heard them called ' bat wings'.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 21, 2022)

As for  'turkey neck'  hold your head up high till  the  dreaded  turkey neck is  tight.

Doing  this  shows everyone  how  proud  you are to  have reached your age!


----------



## Jace (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey, if Judy Woodruff, a news anchor can "show off " her "turkey neck"...
She doesn't wear turtle necks..
Every time I watch..it seems that's what "stands out"
With all the money, "those" make, you think..they'd "get that fixed.

I gonna go in another direction.. North.....to those...what I detest..
The puffiness under the eyes..."pack your eyes".
Have you seen pictures of Bill Clinton lately?

I don't know if there's surgery for that..but, I bet, "they'd be back, too"
Oh! Well.


----------



## Della (Feb 21, 2022)

Every time I think about getting a face/neck lift I remember comedian Totie Fields got a blood clot from a face lift and lost a leg.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm in my late 60s and have the neck and face wrinkles going on.  I'm just thankful to be alive and I expected to have wrinkles when I got old.  I use a face cream that I also used when younger, would never consider surgery for something like that.  Embrace it, love yourself and all the wrinkles you've earned over the years.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey, earned every one of these little wrinkles...lol


----------

